# What's cheaper? or better deal?



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I have an offer to buy a used (just a few months) eheim 2217 for $100.00 without the media, OR buy with used media for $140.00.

Which deal is better?


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

vinjo said:


> I have an offer to buy a used (just a few months) eheim 2217 for $100.00 without the media, OR buy with used media for $140.00.
> 
> Which deal is better?


It will cost you more than $40 to replace all the media that comes with an Eheim 2217.
They usually come with the following media from bottom up:

Ehfimech
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c313332/p17056986.html

Coarse Blue Pad
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c313332/p16845954.html

Ehfisubstrat Pro 2 Liter
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c313332/p16845959.html

Fine White Pad
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5812/c313332/p16845951.html

But it still depends on the condition of the filter itself as well as the hoses and all the attachments because Eheim parts are very expensive.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Like Paul said, depends on the condition of the filters and parts.

Personally, if it were me. I would buy the almost new 2217 assuming it's in good condition and nothing is wrong. But that's because I have all the media on hand and wouldn't need to buy anything else. 

What you need to consider about older canisters is the condition of the parts. The motor block would be harder to tell. A new impeller costs alot in Canada and not worth changing unless you get a really good deal on the filter. Rubber gaskets could be on their way out as well.

Just a few thigns to consider...


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

Everything is in almost pristine condition. It was only used for a few months.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

For your peace of mind, go with the brand new. Shopping for media is time consuming and you will end up paying the same. Plus, the used one is ... used.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

vinjo said:


> Everything is in almost pristine condition. It was only used for a few months.


If you're talking about the newer one then go for it.


----------

